# Hopper Transfer with Hopper and Sling Adapter



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Is there anyway to transfer shows from the v1 Hopper with a Sling adapter to an iPad or other portable device? 

I want to be able to view shows recorded on my Hopper without having to use the DishAnywhere app.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

As far as I know you have to have the HWS. The software is different and there may be other differences preventing the transfer.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone else found another way to transfer shows? I don't want to pay for another hopper just to be able to transfer.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

thomasjk said:


> The software is different and there may be other differences preventing the transfer.


They should be able to update the app for the rest of us that bought in early.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

KalebD said:


> They should be able to update the app for the rest of us that bought in early.


Their position seems to be that the processing to reformat the content to transfer and present on the mobile device is too great for the processor in the original Hopper. Having seen what it takes to rip and reformat a DVD for playing on an idevice, I can understand how that MIGHT be true.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

So the next question, how can I do the same thing myself, i.e., copy to external drive then convert?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

You should check into an upgrade. They were recently upgrading from original to HWS for free with just a new 2 year agreement. Not sure if that deal is still going, but HWS is noticably faster.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

But it's like buying a new computer, lose all recordings and have to reset all timers. Hard drive just died a few months back, so not sure I'm eligible.

Although I could copy to EHD then back. I'll have to see.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

You don't have to lose all of your timers. Use the System Wizard to backup all of you timers and settings to the remote. Youi can then restore them to the HWS. The EHD will also migrate to the new machine. Just move all of your recordings to the EHD. Its not necessary to copy them back to the new Hopper. You can play from the EHD.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, Thomas! I was not aware of the wizard to save timers.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

We upgraded 2 original Hoppers to HWS for free, not even a shipping charge. They mailed them. We offloaded our recordings to our EHD, the new HWS arrived and it was a simple 20 minute replacement process, then downloaded the content from EHD back to the Hoppers. Easy squeezy. And like mentioned timers were all in the remote. The new remotes that came with HWS are in a drawer for when our original remotes wear out.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The Hopper doesn't have the specs to be able to handle the transfers process which is why it is not coming to Hopper and Sling Adapter.


----------

